# Blazers--side vent, center vent, no vent



## PeterEliot (Jul 9, 2008)

(I'm not talking about suits--just blazers or sport coats.)

I generally don't like vents. I'm not as slim as I would like and I think the "flaps" and the slight rise they create call unwanted attention to my rear end... I prefer the top garment to drape straight down.

I have a couple of navy blazers, both with side vents. I'm thinking about having the vents sewn up. Is there a reason why I shouldn't do this? There's nothing wrong with a blazer not having vents as long as it looks good on the wearer... is there?

If there are any rules regarding vents, enlighten me.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

PeterEliot said:


> (I'm not talking about suits--just blazers or sport coats.)
> 
> I generally don't like vents. I'm not as slim as I would like and I think the "flaps" and the slight rise they create call unwanted attention to my rear end... I prefer the top garment to drape straight down.
> 
> ...


From what I gather in talking with a couple tailors, it's fairly easy to sew up vents...whereas the opposite (creating vents) is virtually impossible. Granted, I was asking in terms of single vents, not double vents...so you might be well-served by asking a tailor you trust. And by "tailor," I mean someone who actually does some tailoring...not just an alterations shop.

While I prefer vents (I am fairly slim and lanky), I think it's a matter of personal preference. Ventless jackets do not seem to be as popular right now, but I imagine that will change eventually. I would think, in your particular case, that vents would be more comfortable.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*I have both sb and db blazers ....*

Both BB Country Club and my preference is side vents, but I tend to get styling for the slimmer person. It is true that side vents are not for those individuals who have 'bulked up' 
(fat in other words). No vents are for more formal dress (dinner jackets) so a single vent is the logical choice for blazers or other sport coats for those who can't reasonably wear side vents.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I have twelve sport coats and blazers, and only four are vented. I had the center vents closed on the ventless ones in order to obtain a sleeker look.

I don't think most folks pay any attention to whether someone is wearing a vented or non-vented jacket UNLESS the vent(s) are sticking out, bulging, or otherwise breaking up the lines of the jacket. Then the vent(s) are apparent. Otherwise, this is one of those details that is much more obvious to a clothing enthusiast than to the average non-clothing enthusiast.

When I purchase a jacket I pay little attention to it's vent status. If it is vented I simply wear it a time or two to see if I think the vents detract from the appearance of the jacket. If not, I do nothing; but if they do, I have them closed.

Cruiser


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Side vents are most appropriate for a blazer, as the blazer has naval origins. I find that center vents look worst on people who have a large rear as they tend to open up in the middle. Side vents will also open up but still cover your rear. No vent will look tight and stressed on a large rear. If the skirt fits properly then side vents will look best.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

I prefer side vents, it just looks nicer IMO. But I own sportcoats with single vents, and one without vents...I wear all of them. The one without vents is vintage, and I love it for that fact.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

I prefer double vents and the only time I prefer single vent is when horse-riding. Although, I have a double vent, single vent and ventless balzers/sportscoats.

I would not make my decision to purchase the blazer/sportscoat based on the vents.



PeterEliot said:


> I have a couple of navy blazers, both with side vents. I'm thinking about having the vents sewn up. *Is there a reason why I shouldn't do this? *There's nothing wrong with a blazer not having vents as long as it looks good on the wearer... is there?


Depending on the cut of the vents and the skill of the tailor, it could look awful at best. I think you should leave the blazer alone but if you are willing to risk the blazer, then go for it.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

ToryBoy said:


> Depending on the cut of the vents and the skill of the tailor, it could look awful at best.


The vents should be located on an existing seam in the jacket. All that is involved is sewing the seam together all the way to the bottom of the jacket. According to my tailor it's a piece of cake to do this. I've had eight of my jackets done and you can't tell that there was ever a vent there.

Cruiser


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

Matt S said:


> I find that center vents look worst on people who have a large rear as they tend to open up in the middle. Side vents will also open up but still cover your rear. No vent will look tight and stressed on a large rear. If the skirt fits properly then side vents will look best.


I'll second Matt S. I'm on the larger size and I find properly tailored side vents work best with my anatomy.


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

I prefer all three vents. DB blue blazers should be in my opinion double vents.
Single vents are excellent with some sport coats ,and no vents with others.
My suggestion is why not lose weight. 

To be honest very few clothing will look good on overweight people. Plus being overweight is unhealthy.


----------



## subourbonite (Nov 13, 2008)

silverporsche said:


> I prefer all three vents. DB blue blazers should be in my opinion double vents.
> Single vents are excellent with some sport coats ,and no vents with others.
> My suggestion is why not lose weight.
> 
> To be honest very few clothing will look good on overweight people. Plus being overweight is unhealthy.


Not to be a jerk, but this is a fairly ignorant thing to say. You do not know the person's personal or medical situation, and in my opinion, we are here to help and learn about clothing; this includes clothing for all different body types. I have seen some VERY well dressed larger men; to say that "very few clothing will look good on overweight people" is simply not true. The super slim fit clothing that people here and on StyleForum have a fetish for might not look good on overweight people, but let's not paint everything (or everyone) with the same brush.


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

It looks like I am in the minority here, but I prefer a center vent. Side vent would be second. I have never liked wearing ventless. Just my preference.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> The vents should be located on an existing seam in the jacket. All that is involved is sewing the seam together all the way to the bottom of the jacket.


If the blazer has a pattern then it could look odd, especially if the back of the jacket is not a straight cut. I could make most of my blazers ventless; however, due to the cut of my tweed blazer if the vents were closed, the pattern (around the closed vents and back of the blazer) would not match.



Cruiser said:


> I've had eight of my jackets done and you can't tell that there was ever a vent there.


then you should be happy for with your tailor


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

ToryBoy said:


> If the blazer has a pattern then it could look odd, especially if the back of the jacket is not a straight cut.


I suppose you are correct if it is a pattern with significant contrast. Mine are all muted herringbones and houndstooth checks, and you have to inspect it fairly close to see where it doesn't match. Besides, once you start altering jackets for things like waist suppression the side seams, where double vents would be, aren't always going to exactly match up anyway. But I do see your point about patterned jackets.

Cruiser


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

subourbonite said:


> Not to be a jerk, but this is a fairly ignorant thing to say. You do not know the person's personal or medical situation, and in my opinion, we are here to help and learn about clothing; this includes clothing for all different body types. I have seen some VERY well dressed larger men; to say that "very few clothing will look good on overweight people" is simply not true. The super slim fit clothing that people here and on StyleForum have a fetish for might not look good on overweight people, but let's not paint everything (or everyone) with the same brush.


You don't read very well sir, He posted that he was not as slim as he would like to be. Overweight men and women have problems with fitting into some of today's clothing. Especially clothing bought off the rack.
Go on a diet and exercise. It is both beneficial economically as well as healthy.
You have your opinion and I have mine.

Side vents, non vents , as well as single vents can look good on a person who takes care 
of their health, one need not be super slim.
Otherwise I would suggest he have his clothing made to measure , that I think would solve the vent problem.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm definitely not the skinniest guy on the planet but I favor a single vent for my blazers and sport jackets. Just purchased a BB Country Club sb blazer and it looks fine on me.


----------



## storeynicholas (Feb 15, 2008)

Coat vents (apart from on riding coats) are largely a post-second world war innovation - adopted both by Neil Munro 'Bunny' Roger for his New Edwardian look and further popularized by the more modern Anthony Sinclair as tailor to the Sean Connery James Bond. Look at the suit coats in films such as North by Northwest, To Catch a Thief, Dial M for Murder - all ventless. I am not sure that blazers being naval is relelvant, as reefers don't have vents.
NJS
.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

This has been discussed at length but I'll throw down anyhow.

I like side vents by a wide margain. Any time I have something tailored I go for side vents. I have a few older jackets with center vents - certainly not the end of the world, just not as nice as side vents IMO.

I have never seen a ventless jacket that I like, however. I think SR might e capable of turning out a nice example by giving it a bit of skirt, but I've yet to see that. Most ventless jackets are too tight in the skirt - they make the jacket look like a wrapper IMO.


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

I think vent-less jackets are more French , European , double vents British and single vents
American. I wear all three.
Depends on the occasion. 

I am presently wearing a db blue blazer with a single vent , less formal in my opinion than one with a double vent , more American. The db blue blazer I wear sometimes is more
British , depends on the moment.


----------

